# Favorites from Smoker



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

What's your favorite from the smoker? 

Thinking about some beer butt chickens tomorrow.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

In order, Prime Rib, Baby backs, spathcock chicken!!!!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I did an 11 pound fresh turkey just before Christmas. Brined it overnight in salt, brown sugar, allspice berries, and whole black peppercorns. Used a mix of Cherry wood and Orange wood chunks on the BGE. Best turkey I've made and one of the best I've eaten ever. The Cherry wood really colored the skin nicely and added a good smoke flavor that worked real well with turkey. Kept the smoker around 250-275. 

My pork butts come out well. The last one I did was the best. I used Good S**t rub. It lived up to its name. I stayed around 235-255 for that.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I got a smaller smoker for Christmas. Broke it in this week.























While chicken and pork butt this weekend


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Pork butt by far.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

For me #1 is pork spare ribs, then chicken and then pork butt. I love beef/brisket, but the others are just better.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

RB II said:


> For me #1 is pork spare ribs, then chicken and then pork butt. I love beef/brisket, but the others are just better.












Pork butt went in this morning at 915 and came out at 545 this evening.

Very very tasty. 8lb had a little left over. Recovered it and through in the oven for the night. Will be sandwiches tomorrow for lunch


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Geez... That's a tough question! I think that my answers are influenced somewhat by how long it has been since I smoked a particular meat that I really enjoy.

I recently smoked some King Mackerel, which I hadn't done for 10 months, and it went to the top of the list. 

By the time that I get back to Minnesota this spring, Baby back ribs, Canadian Bacon, and pork butt (in that order) will move to the top of the list.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Bottom round for us. Taste just like brisket without all the waste.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Brisket is by far my favorite. Low and slow over a real pecan log fire.


----------



## 1buckfan1 (Aug 19, 2011)

*My favorite?*

This is a hard question but you can't beat a good brisket when it comes out well. This was the fast and furious method done in 5 hours max!


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

Chicken halves and Beef Ribs are my favs!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

My favorite, is most likely what I cooked last! Brisket, baby back ribs, chicken, sausage. Oh yeah, don't forget smoking your own pork belly bacon!!

Later
R3F


----------

